# Isolated Snow Storm



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

We went from 0 to 60 inches of snow over the last few days. If mother nature won't bring it, we will just make it.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Can I give you some addresses to go hit with that? payup


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Great thinking, I have some contracts here I'd like you to make look like that! Kids must have loved it.

Freddy


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

There is actually way more snow than it looks like. All the neighbor kids love it when the snow guns come out !!! My brother figures that in 25 hours we turned 28,000 gallons of water into the whilte stuff !!! It all came from a spring fed pond so there were no worrys of draining it. It is a bit of a head turner when people drive by 

, shaun


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Some people have to much time on their hands . LOL
How often do you make snow? I bet all the kids do love it. Was the equipment expensive?

Even think of shooting it at the neighbors driveway so they are stuck:laughing:...I would.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice, are you on snowguns.com as well? I've got a similar gun, not as much output though.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah the kids love the snow. My brother is a professional fire fighter so he only works 10 days a month. With no real snow and clean ups done there is plenty of time to make the snow ! He is involved with the great lakes burn camp and has made snow several times for their winter camp. The kids can always go sleding even when mother nature doen't help out! The most expensive part of that set being used are the pumps and air compressor. We us 2 hale fire fighting pumps one is 10hp and the other is 18 hp. There is a 1" water line feeding at 120psi. and that is matched with a 1" air line supplying120psi at 70 cfm. The air and water mixture can be adjuster depending on the humidity. I am on snowguns .com but haven't been there in along time. My brother is still active there.

, shaun


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Come down here and make me some snow, better yet blow it on my neighbors house by her front and back door hahaha


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

That would be so cool to have one of those. Your right, bored here with no plowable snow yet this year. If i had one of those, i would the the snow pile up in my driveway just so i could plow it!! Cool pix!!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

rb8484;893825 said:


> That would be so cool to have one of those. Your right, bored here with no plowable snow yet this year. If i had one of those, i would the the snow pile up in my driveway just so i could plow it!! Cool pix!!


 Yeah funny what crazy things we come up with to kill time waiting on mother nature !!! I can honestly say I have never made snow just to plow it. It works the skid steer pretty good moving that stuff around. This man made stuff would give a truck a real work out !!!

, shaun


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

magnatrac;893960 said:


> Yeah funny what crazy things we come up with to kill time waiting on mother nature !!! I can honestly say I have never made snow just to plow it. It works the skid steer pretty good moving that stuff around. This man made stuff would give a truck a real work out !!!
> 
> , shaun


Yeah, I bet, heavy stuff!! Hopefully we will be pushing the real stuff mid week!!


----------

